
River turns red with blood as South Korea culls pigs to curb African swine fever - thearn4
https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/3037566/river-turns-red-blood-south-korea-culls-pigs-curb-african-swine
======
bradknowles
Does this not just spread the disease?

